# [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY!



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Update page 3...laser cut version is in.*
I think I did them properly at least. Let me know what you think.
By the way, they are PURE WHITE not the [common asian food] style blue color. White balance isn't that great at night. Check daytime pics for better idea.
























Every LED points forward and resides behind stock corner lenses. Therefore, the lights are only bright when looked at straight ahead and are not noticeable when turned off. No ugly holes in your corner lenses, no blinding people next to you.

























But wait...what about turn signals???
Simple enough. 








I converted the stock foglight projector into a turn signal using clusters of amber LEDs. I eliminated hyperblink with appropriate resistors for each side. They are plenty bright as well. I have a video demoing them that I will upload later.
But...but...what about the fog lights??? You got rid of them???
Well sort of...in exchange for a set of real projector fogs.








































As you can see, the lights again aren't as intense when viewed from the side since they point straight.
If you're a real lighting whore, you can run them with angel eyes...although I definitely think it should just be one or the other.
















By the way, there is no way in hell these pictures do it justice, you simply have to see it in person. I had to cut the shutter speed immensely just to keep the lights from appearing as a washed out white glow. I'm hoping I can get better pics once I get these in some sunlight. 
So there you have it. This is the product of almost a year of tossing this around in my head and I think I got it how I wanted it.
My goal was to make this look almost OEM grade, which I don't think any of the weak attempts I've seen so far came anywhere near doing. Highlights of what I had in mind:
-Point every LED forward to create a uniform row of lights that doesn't shine at a wide angle...because that's how Audi does it.
-NOT use the LED running lights as turn signals...because Audi doesn't.
-NOT have the LEDs plainly visible when off, meaning no obvious mounting holes in the headlight....because Audi doesn't.
-Use clusters of LEDs instead of single ones, because if you look up close at the R8 and S5 in person, that's how Audi in fact does it








I'd like to hear your thoughts...cheers









_Modified by Murderface at 5:52 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by Murderface at 12:22 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

that sir is perfect.. can you post pics of the build prosess.. would love to know how you mounted them behind the lens.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Done right!!!
Great effort


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome mod, I'm a whore for these!


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

Hehe I got dibs on these... as I am driving to PA in a couple of weeks to get it done! LOL
I must vouch for this guy - he is super intelligent, and good peoples.. hes a true car guy! Any product coming from him is first class... trust me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

amazing. I think this is the first time that they actually look well done. Can you post daytime pics of the fogs? I like them but if you can see them during the day (the actual unit, not the light) then I'm not a huge fan of them. But posting up the build process would be pretty sweet. i'd be interested in something like this


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

Filip gets an A


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

On something like this, I wouldnt post the build process, but that is just me. I would rather support him and ask him to build me a set.. er wait, I already did.. Eh... Someone hard work and time should be worth something... And since hes not old enough to drink - ill get him some PA hookers.. LOL (j/k)


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Perfect...you should produce and sell these or a DIY kit with instructions...$150 easy


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

*Completely agree*

He does incredible work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

looks good guy, the turn signal in the fog light spot is a great solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

Wow, those look great Murder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The next trick will be to have the outside halves act as blinkers. Once you figure that out I'll get out the drill and soldering iron


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

pm'd you murderface


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

My current ones from Jeff Bipes do that.. but I have like 120 white led's... I have had mine since 05







way before the led craze caught on... ugh! I hate to be a trend setter lol...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (l88m22vette)*

Looks well thought out, nice work. Do the fogs in the lower grill function well? they appear to be dim.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Looks well thought out, nice work. Do the fogs in the lower grill function well? they appear to be dim.

I haven't gotten around to aiming them =\ They need to be aimed higher. Also, like I said, I cut the shutter speed drastically in a lot of the photos. Also, in case anyone is wondering, installing them behind the grill doesn't leave any weird patterns in the lighting and also does not heat up the grill plastic enough to make melting it a concern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_The next trick will be to have the outside halves act as blinkers. 

You mean have the outer few LEDs blink? that's really easy, but I don't really see the need for it. They're just running lights no need for them to be turn signals










_Modified by Murderface at 5:31 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

dope


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (TTurboNegro)*

if theres a way to get the original indicators working then im in for a set.
Eityher way good job they are the best i have seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

very nice. I did something similar using Jeff bipes boards.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_very nice. I did something similar using Jeff bipes boards. 

















what have you done for indicators?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
what have you done for indicators?

the same strip , they flash a lot birghter for hazard of turn signaling.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

where did you get that no-emblem grille??


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (kclax44)*

http://s19.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

^^oic, two strips of lights...anyone have day pics w/o LEDs on?
Also, Tabamoura, I saw you bought those boards from Chem-Clone a while back. Would you be able to post advice or a DIY on how to make those? I understand the basic soldering, but I'd like to find out parts and wiring info. This would be a great winter project...thanks



_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:50 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

Very Nicely Done!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








If and when you are going to sell them let me know. I will be sure to get me a set








Once Again, GREAT JOB!


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

i want those, how much?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (kchizTT)*

the best set of r8 style leds ive seen.. wow man good job id have to say


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_very nice. I did something similar using Jeff bipes boards. 

















I like the way these look too. Only thing is I don't feel they stand out enough to make me wanna do it...The one in the pic below looks real good too.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_where did you get that no-emblem grille??

I got mine from dubstop.com
http://www.dubstopimports.com/...00100


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_http://s19.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


Where can you get these!!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Also, Tabamoura, I saw you bought those boards from Chem-Clone a while back. Would you be able to post advice or a DIY on how to make those? I understand the basic soldering, but I'd like to find out parts and wiring info. This would be a great winter project...thanks
_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:50 AM 8-18-2008_

Major PITA , but if you are up to the task I can help you , you need about 170 5mm white superbright leds ( I used 55000 mcds from Jeled Electronics) , 56 100ohmsX 1/4W resisttors , 2 33ohms X 1/2W resistors , 4 NTE5800 diodes or equivalent , 2 10ohms X 20 Watt resistors ( load) to balance the blinking frequency .
you will need the clear RISO corners 
First paint the component side of the board silver , then Solder the LEDs to the board , they are 28 sets of 3 Plus a resistor in series. ( I solder the resistors first from the oposite side and cut the excess of the terminals , you can also solder the resistors from the right side and then paint the board with the resistors on it . wire the positove and negative wires to the board.

Open your lenses and remove the blinker/parking lighs reflector peices ( you won't need them anymore) by unscrewing the 2 torx screws , Remove the orange corner lens and install the Riso ones, curve the boad untill you find the perfect postion and press it against the lenses , now the tricky part, I used a coupled of those stick on zip tie holders and glued them to the inside of the headlight to hold the board curved and then I used a 2 part epoxi and glued the board to the headlight. You can find another way if you think mine is drastic. 
then you need to remove the parking and blinker light bulb holders , and wire the parking light to the diode to the 30omh resistor and to the board, the turn signal goes to the diode and to the board, the load resistor sits in parallel with the board after the diode coming from the turn signal . 
Remember the diode and leds have a positive ( anode) and a negative ( catode) the anode always goes towards 12V . the catode is the stripe. on the Led if you look inside the anode is the smaller piece.

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 3:16 PM 8-18-2008_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 3:17 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

*clap*...time to find chem-clone, thanks a lot!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_
http://s19.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv
Where can you get these!!!?!?!?!?!

eBay stylez!








I think I'll post some of my daytime pics now.
Cellphone:
















Real camera:








Closeups of fogs as requested:



















_Modified by Murderface at 3:57 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Can you get a shot in the day with the LEDs off?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

So when will those Puppies be available for Public Purchase? By public I mean me








Hey, GEZWICKT that means Pinched in German. Who pinched you?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Still dont think it looks right with the TT...but the workmanship is def top notch!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

Daytime unlit pics as requested:
























Leave my wheelgap alone!
By the way I have OSIR clear corners, not smoked.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_Still dont think it looks right with the TT...but the workmanship is def top notch!

in that case, you would REALLY hate the new B5 A4 lights with the same look to it


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: [PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY! (Murderface)*

Those Lights are totally Awesome! I must sell my first born to get my hands on them. Or you can have one of my cats instead


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*SWEET*

This is the first one that really looks good, great job guy


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: SWEET (2001TTransport)*

Video:
http://s102.photobucket.com/al...0.flv
Note that when I roll up it's just LEDs lit no low beams


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Murderface your my [email protected]#$ing hero.Perfect.DIY instructions immediately lol


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Murder can you get a close up of them off,so you can see them through the clear corners?
This honestly looks OEM which is the only way to go in a mod like this.Great job man.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: SWEET (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Video:
http://s102.photobucket.com/al...0.flv
Note that when I roll up it's just LEDs lit no low beams









Nice !!! Very NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me want some. 
Can I come over to your house and you install them for me








You are only 10 hours and 11 minutes from my house. Sounds like a weekend trip










_Modified by IndyTTom at 8:29 PM 8/20/2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_Murder can you get a close up of them off,so you can see them through the clear corners?

There's one up above if you missed it...








For me, the point is NOT to be able to see it much when off, which is how new Audis are


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Looks flawless,great job.How did you line them up straight?Did you eye it?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Product)*

those things are freaking bright!! WHere are the led's from?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

hire some sweatshop workers and start crankin these out!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

wow looks great man, thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we should work something out with these soon.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

hmmm, can you even tell they are led's? In the video they look so bright they just blend together into one bright light....And in the pics you said they are so bright you had to cut the shutter to even see them...Just curious how they look in person


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_hmmm, can you even tell they are led's? In the video they look so bright they just blend together into one bright light....And in the pics you said they are so bright you had to cut the shutter to even see them...Just curious how they look in person

Both the picture and the video are at _night_. Cameras don't like intense light sources at night








But for the naked eye, they are easily discernable as LEDs night or day.
By the way I submitted a drawing of these things to a CNC shop, waiting to hear back about pricing from them.


_Modified by Murderface at 4:10 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

LED's... got a pic of them outside of the car?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Few more cell pics:








If you're near a wall they light it up pretty well


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

damn i really like those... do you plan on selling them?


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

Man you live in the boonies.You wont get land like that where i live.
How did you line them up?


_Modified by Product at 4:16 PM 8/22/2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_LED's... got a pic of them outside of the car?

Do you got any from inside of the car?








Never mind. I was actually kidding but I see you already did a pic from inside the car. Okay how about from inside the trunk?








Hey Mr. M. Seems everybody loves your design and we want some bad! So how soon can you deliver the goods? So do you get your brakes powdercoated for free with purchase of the Led Headlight conversion


















_Modified by IndyTTom at 10:04 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

i'm talking about just the LED....I want to see the design of the LED. He said he used led clusters...I want to see an individual LED...


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice work, I want a set! haha


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Joshinpa)*

You'll see them when the CNC shop gets back to me


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Got any new news on this or updated pics murder?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Product)*

This has been put on hold since I have had some major issues with my car








However I foresee in the coming weeks there will be updates as I work on sorting out my car


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

whats the update bro, dying for these


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

Not gonna lie, I haven't made any progress lately








Main problem is I need a place to work on these and it's hard to find a place that doesn't require a car to get to. However I think I've found a place within walking distance finally. I might be setting up shop there this week.
As for my car, my mechanic is really taking his time on this one. I'm not exactly happy







I've been out of a car for almost two months now. 


_Modified by Murderface at 1:01 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

What is wrong with your car?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (yellowtt1.8t)*

some things decided to break so I decided to replace them with better things








I'll post up specifics when it's done...whenever that may be


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

any news on a set yet?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

I'm getting ready to make the first set...updates next week


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

woohoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

Specifically I got the parts from the CNC shop but they need some work before I can use them...hopefully will get cracking on that this weekend.


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

i think you need to get back to me since i had dibs on first set... and first on some other thigns








give me a ring man! also give me some updates... hehe
damon


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not saying I should get the first set or anything like that but my car is in a nationally covered car show on DEC 20, im sure everyone has heard of it, HIN so if I can get it in time it will be on my car ready for show time to be displayed to the world, or atleast all of Miami


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to Dubfest... All 3 of them, so me first!


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

more pics


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_more pics 

pics of the actual pieces will be out soon...as for installed I need a car to put them in first








any local guys want a set?


_Modified by Murderface at 10:30 AM 11-20-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I'm not saying I should get the first set or anything like that but my car is in a nationally covered car show on DEC 20, im sure everyone has heard of it, HIN so if I can get it in time it will be on my car ready for show time to be displayed to the world, or atleast all of Miami

Is this your car ?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

yes ..............thatbe his.......and i say u start a bid in the for sale forum....see who the highest bidderis


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm fairly local....1.5 hours away


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

That wing hurts my heart


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_That wing hurts my heart

It the newest thing in flying cars.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

You have a problem with a piece that is genuine porsche that doesnt compromise the TT's body lines, wow creativity is never admired


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I'm fairly local....1.5 hours away

West Chester's probably the closest out of anyobdy...I did think about your car then remembered you weren't a fan of the look on a Mk1.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Honestly, I am on the fence. Personally I think that it looks too updated for the MKI TT. I do like the Jeff Bipes LED's, I think the thicker strip works well. I would also like to see the turnsignals remain where they are.
With all that said, you have executed it the best so far. It does look oem and well made. so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that.


_Modified by sims159915 at 9:20 AM 11-21-2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

I did say I would give an update this week...so here's some teasers as to what I've been up to. My laser cut fixtures came in, so I assembled a set using them:
























I don't have a spare set of clear corners...but I have more amber ones than I know what to do with.
As you can see, with the laser cut fixtures the lights line up far better than with the originals, which I made by hand. Even those weren't bad and looked excellent on the car...these should be just about perfect








More to follow soon.



_Modified by Murderface at 5:50 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Man I'll send you a few hundred bucks if you can fab up a set to get to me by the 15th or so, this is just my last show basically before i leave for the service, so im going all out


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
As you can see, with the laser cut fixtures the lights line up far better than with the originals, which I made by hand. Even those weren't bad and looked excellent on the car...these should be just about perfect








More to follow soon.
_Modified by Murderface at 5:50 PM 11-30-2008_

Ballz. These look great.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I'd have to see these on a TT, but from the looks of them they look MUCH better than the originals. I thought the originals looked too uneven/too small "blocks" of light.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I'd have to see these on a TT, but from the looks of them they look MUCH better than the originals. I thought the originals looked too uneven/too small "blocks" of light.

These use the same bulbs. I think the sizing fits the car pretty well...you have to see it in person to get a good idea of what it looks like. 
As for the "blockiness," this was inspired by the S5/R8/other newer Audis. When you look at them up close, you notice they are made up of little "blocks" or rather LED clusters. They aren't done with single, round LEDs. I got up close and personal with observing an S5 and R8 at waterfest that had them lit up to examine how the look was acheived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can see it in pics too:
















I'm not disputing your opinion...that's just my reasoning behind why I made mine to look how they do


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

I admit, I phrased what I meant to say pretty badly lol. I might to say the individual LEDs I've seen in the past look "cheap" and not very OEM because they were straight LEDs. The new ones you've made look very OEM like what the S5s/R8s have (which I have seen in person). 
New > Old by 100%. I know to get the full effect I'd have to see them in person, but even just a picture on a car would help.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

I like 'em Murder...I'll take a set


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dude I swear I will hunt you down if you don't make these and steal them off your car. But for real, I would love to get a set off you as soon as possible.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

x2


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kchizTT)*

Murder your killing me put them on your car ........we need pics.the laser cut looks much more oem.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_Murder your killing me put them on your car ........we need pics.the laser cut looks much more oem.

I don't have a car to put them on right now








I'll get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

wait, what? no car?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

It's in the shop. Where it has been for the past...3 months. That's part of the reason these things have taken me so long to make.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well these looks great even better then the 1st set you did







, any ideas on wireing them up at turn signals ?? i would be able to come over whenever and We could install them if you want ; )


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

That'd work...I am looking for someone local to come over probably during the holidays so we can do an install and take pics for a writeup


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

put me down for a set too


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_That'd work...I am looking for someone local to come over probably during the holidays so we can do an install and take pics for a writeup









sounds good to me


----------



## BuilTT (Nov 19, 2008)

I also have a show on Dec. 20 with my TT. My car is in Europrojetkz Midwest. I would account you made these into my mod list as well. Let me know if I can get a set by then and how much. Here is the car. Thanks


----------



## BuilTT (Nov 19, 2008)

Would match really good with my 8,000K HID's


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BuilTT)*

Quick update...or rather lack thereof








I probably won't have these done this week in time for holiday shows. They will however most likely be ready this holiday season as I have time off to work on them. 
Lately I've been busy with getting my car working properly (heater didn't work on like the three coldest days here







) Among other things. Example of said "other things":
























16" BBS RSs that I did in gloss black







Stuff around the edge is NOT paint. It's old sealant


----------



## sexwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

what a handyman haha.
these lights are cool.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

dudes a pimp.. lol... murda you get my txt?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (I Need Rotors Pads)*

no dude =\ I don't seem to be receiving any of your shat lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

im loving that abt grill, i should have mine in a week or so and it will be painted to match my two tone soon, then ill start posting some finished pics of the car


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
























16" BBS RSs that I did in gloss black







Stuff around the edge is NOT paint. It's old sealant










very nice, been wanting a set for myself - why did you go with 16" ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mayfly)*

what type of paint did you use for the centers? Looks really nice.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I powdercoated them for a friend...they're going on a white E30 M3. 
Better pic:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I want an E30 soooo bad. I'd build an EDM M3 Evo


----------



## JasonOscar (Nov 7, 2008)

hey murder this is myslow1 from af.
im subscribed lol


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (JasonOscar)*

whats gooood with these








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kakd3Vupwns
i think that looks amazinyg


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I really like these. Murder are these yours.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------

